

Ask HN: what apps do you use most on your smartphone/tablet? - andretti1977

I would like to know what are the apps you use most and what field of application do they cover (messaging, mail, social, ecc...)
======
andretti1977
I have an android device and these are the apps i use mainly: standard
browser, gmail, hangout, calendar, online/offline navigators (Google Navigator
and MapFactor Navigator), backpacking tracker (Orux maps), TripAdvisor,
GoogleDrive, Torch, memo and diary, various AngryBirds editions and italian
based weather app. No facebook account, twitter sometimes.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
HackerNews 2, is the only one aside from the default installs of Chrome,
Google Play & Gmail. Browsing with music and an email client to email links
and ideas to myself. I never find myself giving other apps more than 2 or 3
uses.

------
jhowley
Most used (Guilty Pleasure): Baconreader (reddit,news) Most utilized: Evernote
(storage)

------
duiker101
gmail, hangouts, spotify, randmon game of the month that I just discovered,
RedReader (os reddit client), Twitch (live video streaming)

------
theparallel
Mailbox, WhatsApp, NBA Game Time, Feedly, Spotify

------
ddv
iOS: Trello, Hackers (HN client), Heyday, Gmail, Chrome

------
VLM
Would have been more fun to force one app per post. Not mentioned already:
ProWeatherAlert, RadarScope, Kindle, Amazon, runkeeper (although a better name
would be hike-keeper for me), dropbox, google drive.

If you have to be told what a kindle is (and its app), or what it does...

